# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  orange

## حبايب

**

*السلام عليكم* 
*كيف حالكم ...* 

*البرتقال من أحسن الفواكه وأجملها ومن الفواكه الشهية الجيدة والمفيدة للإنسان منذ أقدم العصور ولها فوائد طبية كثيرة وتحتوي على فيتامينc وفيتامينc.a و1.bو2.b وهي من المركبات الطبيعية طيبة المذاق(منها الحلو ومنها الحامض الحلو) ومما قيل في الأمثال القديمة(لا وجود للصحة والسلامة في مكان لا وجود للبرتقال فيه...)* 

*في أحدث المختبرات العلمية أن البرتقال يحتوي على المواد المذكورة أدناه:*
*69% فيتامينc* 
*4% كالسيوم* 
*9% يود* 
*6% حديد* 
*36% نترات المنغنيز* 
*17% حامض الستريك* 
*32% أملاح معدنية* 
*1% فيتامين ضد السرطان* 
*6% فيتامين ضد الرماتيزم* 
*9% سكر مقوي طبيعي* 
*13% فيتامين لبناء العظام* 
*16% عامل مساعد لإلتئام الجروح....* 

*الفوائد :* 

*1- يصفي الدم ويقتل الدود .* 
*2- عصير البرتقال يزيل الحمى ويقضي عليه ويساعد على هبوط درجة الحرارة .* 
*3- يطرد البلغم ومفيد لتنظيف البلعوم والحنجرة.* 
*4- مدرر ومنظف للكلية والمثانة.* 
*5- ملين ويزيل فضلات المعدة والأمعاء وينظفها.* 
*6- البرتقال يساعد على إلتئام الجروح وشفاء الأمراض الجلدية ونافع لإرتفاع ضغط الدم.* 
*7- يقوي المعدة ويقوي الأسنان ويزيل بعض أمراض اللثة في الفم ويفتت الحصى ويذيبها ويطرد الرمل من الجسم.* 
*8- البرتقال وعصيره مقوي ومشهي خصوصا للذين يشتكون من فقر الدم.* 
*9- يقوي الأعصاب والقلب ومنوم ومهدئ ومريح للدماغ.* 
*10- البرتقال يقوي العظام والأظافر والشعر والأسنان ويقلل من نسبة الدهون(الكولسترول).* 

*11- مضاد ضد السعال والأنفلونزا.* 
*12- البرتقال يساعد على طرد الغازات.* 

*13- ضد الأمراض التناسلية.* 
*14- نافع للأمراض الجلدية والجرب.* 

*15- البرتقال نافع لأورام المفاصل والنقرس والرماتيزم وتصلب الشرايين.* 
*16- يساعد على إزالة آثار التسمم نتيجة إستعمال الأدوية الكيمياوية.* 
*17- يقوي الجهاز العصبي والهضمي .* 
*18- يمنع الكثير من الأمراض السرطانية.* 
*19- البرتقال وعصيره نافع لأمراض التيفوئيد.* 
*20- نافع للزكام وللمصابين بالأنفلونزا.* 




*واخيرا أليكم الصوره * 


 




 :embarrest: شو رايكم

----------


## ABU A7MED

يعطيك ألف عافية أخوى :)

طرح جميل وبرتقال جميل 

ولكن ما فيه صورة  :toung: 

خالص تحيتى ..~

----------


## حبايب

> يعطيك ألف عافية أخوى :)
> 
> طرح جميل وبرتقال جميل 
> 
> ولكن ما فيه صورة 
> 
> خالص تحيتى ..~



 الله يعافيك خيوو 

تأكد اخوي...
يعني حاول ^_^

----------


## آهات حنونه

يعطيك خيي الف عافيه

بس للاسف موظاهرين الصور

تحيـــــــــاتي لك

----------


## ملكه القلوب

تسلم والله على الطرح والمعلومات القيمه عن البرتقال

وتصوير رررررررروعه

سلمت يمناك ولاعدمناك

----------


## ليلاس

مشكوووووور أخوي ع النصائح القيمة

و التصوير الرائـــــع

يعطيك العافية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

معلومات جيده
بس مافيه صور...؟

يسلمـــــــوا
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود...

----------


## علي pt

*لأنها معلومات رائعة ...*
*ولأن شفنا تصويرك السابق / ولفاكهة بعد*

*من قول مشكور*
*وموضوع جميل*

----------


## حبايب

يعطيكم العافيه اخواني 
اخواني الصورة موجوده ... 




يعني ماتطلع الا عندي ...

تأكدو ^_^

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*ماشآإء الله تصوير روعه والله :) ،* 
*وتسلم على المعلومآإت والتصوير القميل :) ..* 
*ربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيه ،* 
*وترى حتى آني في المشآركه الأولى لك ماطلعت ليي الصوره  ..*

*وعليكم بآإلف عآإفيه  ..*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآإتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

تصوير جميل جداً
والمعلومات قيمة جداً ..
الله يسلم الديات يارب
على هيك طرح مميز ..
وعلى هيك برتقال مشهي ..
عليكم بالعافية يارب ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

روعه الصور 
ويعطيك العافية

----------


## حساسه بزياده

حلوه الصوره  :clap: 
بس أني توقعت أشوف حاجه متفخه :nosweat: 
مادري كني زعلت >>على وشو  :blink: 
البرتقاله مقطعه :sad2: 
جيب وحده كامله :idea: >>أمزح :toung:

----------


## نبراس،،،

لقطه جميييله 
تسلم ايديينك اخي العزييز 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مرحبا..
يسلموا خيي ع الطرح الرائع
تصوير أروع مره دقيق وواضح
ماننحرم من جديدك ولامن أبداعاتك المتواصلة أن شاءالله
تحياتو.سمورهـ

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاااء الله ع التصوير 
والمعلومااات الرووعه والمفيده 
واللقطه رهيييييبه حدهاااا 
اتشفي ع البرتقال  :sila: 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
ودوووم هالابدااااع اخوووي
موفق لكل خير وصلاااح
دمت بود

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لقطه جميله* 
*يسلموا مليون* 
*دمت موفق*

----------

